# Staurogyne repens 'Brown' ???



## Sjb1987

I bought this from a guy overseas as staurogyne repens brown.. in his picturses it shows it creeping.. mine has creeped a little then started growing fairly tall... i just cut them back harshly so hoping thatll creep more and grow as a thick patch

im unsure if its even a staurogyne species.. heres a pic of mine


----------



## jrill

*Re: Staurogyne Repens 'Brown' ???*

Looks like hygro to me.


----------



## Cavan Allen

*Re: Staurogyne Repens 'Brown' ???*

Yeah, looks like some variation of _H. polysperm_a. A new one? Not sure.


----------



## Sjb1987

*Re: Staurogyne Repens 'Brown' ???*

Yes...I was thinking hyrgophila as well... maybe Ill try and get some going emmersed and get a flower


----------



## Cavan Allen

*Re: Staurogyne Repens 'Brown' ???*



Sjb1987 said:


> Yes...I was thinking hyrgoPhiladelphia as well... maybe Ill try and get some going emmersed and get a flower


Auto correct. Gotta love it.


----------



## Sjb1987

*Re: Staurogyne Repens 'Brown' ???*

Haha...could have been worse I suppose


----------



## Adam C

*Re: Staurogyne Repens 'Brown' ???*

Lol

It does look like a Hygro. polysperma to me. You gotta send me some Sean, I've had three of the variants flower for me and they're identical flowers. It would be nice to know if there's another variant floating around and under what name.


----------



## miremonster

*Re: Staurogyne Repens 'Brown' ???*

I've wondered if it's the same as that Hygrophila sp. 'Brown' but it appears that they are different, although likely same species, polysperma: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/84642-hygrophila-sp-brown-2.html#post775330
Rick09 already managed to flower it: http://www.flowgrow.de/neue-und-besondere-wasserpflanzen/staurogyne-sp-brown-t32862.html#p265342 Superficially they look to me like those of Hygrophila polysperma but I haven't the possibility to examine them closer. Anyway, apparently there's no problem to flower that Hygro.


----------



## Sjb1987

*Re: Staurogyne Repens 'Brown' ???*

little update does appear to be the same plant as linked above or very similar


----------



## miremonster

Somehow I missed your last photos - thanks, that looks really like flowering Hygrophila polysperma! Definitely no Staurogyne.


----------



## FloraManiac

I cant see any of the pics but from the description it seems like Staurogyne sp. low-grow. In India it came in with the name Staurogyne sp Purple. This is one v unique plant i have seen and cultivated. the leaves of this plant has Iridescent colors...one may chk the below video to see how unique this plant is.

Frm my experience, is a v fast grower and doesn't care abt water chemistry much. I say this because, my tap water used to be 11dkh and at the end of the week it used to become 5-6 :|
but the plants jst kept on growing. This plant is however a little micro hungry one, else the leaves curl in from sides. Most probably due to Ca deficiency. One can also notice the Mg deficiency in the pic.

Vid Link- 




Pic - One can also observe the color variation due to the angle of the leaves wrt to the camera lens...  









I hope someone finds some helpful info from this and gets interested with this plant.


----------



## miremonster

Hello FloraManiac, the "Staurogyne repens Brown" or "...sp. Brown" that was in the now removed pics is shown e.g. here: 
http://www.flowgrow.de/neue-und-besondere-wasserpflanzen/staurogyne-sp-brown-t32862.html#p261392
http://www.arowana-im.com.ua/product_info.php?cPath=251_246&products_id=8410

It seems that the leaves of that "Brown" tend to be broader than in your plant, but I can't say to what extent that depends on the culture conditions.
At least the "Staurogyne repens Brown" is most certainly a Hygrophila polysperma form, not a Staurogyne. I'm not sure if your plant is true Staurogyne sp. "Low Grow" (in the sense of APC Plant Finder); I know the latter plant from photos only where it has a distinctly light midrib (similar to S. repens and "Porto Velho"), and I believe your plant could be a Hygrophila as well.

There's still another plant with the provisional name Staurogyne sp. "Purple" that is apparently a Staurogyne indeed: 

__
https://flic.kr/p/6984611176
http://oddballpets.com/product/aquarium-plants/staurogyne-sp-purple/

That all looks like a pretty mix-up of trade names and plants worldwide...


----------

